# TillerPillar TV: thanks Rick Murphy!



## JoeWelbourn (Dec 11, 2006)

I got a call today. From Rob Mays. Rick Murphy featured the Carbon Marine TillerPillar on the Sun Sports Chevy Florida Fishing Report Thursday evening. You can see a rerun today at 3:30PM or 10:30 PM. You can also see the segment online: www.sunsportstv.com/fishing.jsp then click on the green "Dick's Sporting Goods" logo to see "The Lodge" segment.

Thanks Rick for the exposure and all of the great people who have bought a TillerPillar.

My phone has been ringing all morning! Carbon Marine is growing.

Joe


----------



## TomFL (Oct 2, 2007)

Good stuff. Glad to see a local boy doing good. 

-T


----------



## aaronshore (Aug 24, 2007)

I saw the show last night. Sweet!!!


----------



## Captain_Shane (Mar 27, 2007)

UR on your way! Glad to have your TP in my boat.


----------



## LoneRanger (Dec 11, 2006)

that is AWESOME! way to go Joe!


----------



## St._Sophie_Girl (Dec 13, 2006)

Yay Joe!! Congrats!


----------

